# Seiko 5 automatic watches - are they good?



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

As in the title - are these watches any good? I quite fancied the one in the picture that was selling on the market for £40.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Seiko 5 watches are good value for money, but that one is overpriced.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes. Are you asking about new, or vintage? It seems to be common to find vintage ones that have been cobbled together from parts, repainted dials, etc, particularly from the Third World, so proceed with caution. New Seiko 5 models offer excellent VFM.

There've been many discussions of Seiko 5s here, with pics, so SEARCH is your friend.


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

I was considering a vintage one - so far I don't like to look of 'any' modern watches.

But, OK, the one in the picture is over priced. The dirt showing on the top is from the glass display cabinet and not on the watch itself.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Get a new one like that for 50 to 60 :thumbsup:


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

They occasionally have some good deals on Amazon on the Seiko 5's. I bought my son one on a blue NATO for £49.99. Worth a look. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Got to love a 5.....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hickory Dickory Dock said:


> I was considering a vintage one - so far I don't like to look of 'any' modern watches.
> 
> But, OK, the one in the picture is over priced. The dirt showing on the top is from the glass display cabinet and not on the watch itself.


 There is one not too dissimilar, new on Amazon for £68.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> There is one not too dissimilar, new on Amazon for £68.


 And 62 :yes:


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

Been very impressive with the latest "5" with 24j movement......Bob.


----------



## borobiffa (Mar 9, 2013)

I have one seiko 5 and I love it - particularly as it has a display case back. Good value watches and, as has already been said, a great way to get into watches


----------



## Roger Red Hat (Jul 29, 2017)

some nice 5s in this thread, think I'll have to get one at some point


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

@Hickory Dickory Dock It really depends on what you consider to be "good". The Seiko 5 range has some good watches that will keep decent time and are quite good quality.

Seiko make a wide range of watches at different price points and the 5 series probably are not as well made as the MarineMasters or the Grand Seikos but at their price point they are probably very competitive.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm skeptical of that Seiko in the first post, I've never seen the "SS Seiko 5" dial marking (doesn't mean it isn't authentic), and that sweep second hand looks like it's from another model. I'd keep looking, they're plentiful and long-lasting.

Mine, a model 7009 from early 1980s, still runs well:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Hickory Dickory Dock said:


>


 I agree with @Chromejob that this one is very suspect indeed, Franken at best and possibly a lot worse. In general though Seiko 5 watches are probably one of the best and most reliable inexpensive watches you can buy. Do you research and buy from a reliable source and you won't go far wrong. :yes:


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Chromejob said:


> I'm skeptical of that Seiko in the first post, I've never seen the "SS Seiko 5" dial marking (doesn't mean it isn't authentic), and that sweep second hand looks like it's from another model. I'd keep looking, they're plentiful and long-lasting.
> 
> Mine, a model 7009 from early 1980s, still runs well:


 I love that, silver sunburst dial, jubilee bracelet, etc...why did you have to post that when I'm half way through saving my pennies for a sary055? Fighting temptation to scour ebay for a 5 now; soooo inconsiderate!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thimo said:


> I love that, silver sunburst dial, jubilee bracelet, etc...why did you have to post that when I'm half way through saving my pennies for a sary055? Fighting temptation to scour ebay for a 5 now; soooo inconsiderate!


 That's a 1980s model, and I lost the spare links for the original bracelet and found a replacement I liked. So you may not find that combo as originally sold, but vintage SEiko 5s don't cost an arm and a leg. Happy hunting!


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Cheaper watches are my downfall, so I'm trying to resist, cool watch though; I didn't mind the experimental jazz either (curiosity got the better of me). ATB


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Be cautious in your shopping, as the subject of this topic illustrates (photo gone now), a lot of Seiko 5s get chopped up and even their dials repainted or worse, mostly abroad as I understand. We do have a few Seiko mavens here that can provide some feedback. We used to have several 80s, 90s Seiko quartz aficionados, too; still have one or two.


----------



## Dan F (May 2, 2018)

Never had my problem with mine. Always reliable and not as costly as my Sub to service!!


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I've been looking at the Seiko 5 range and always wondered, is there any special reason why the crown is at the 4 o'clock position instead of 3 o'clock? I've noticed it on other autos aswell. Thanks. :king:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

I had mine on yesterday think it's about 10 years old it's still luvly jubbly.

Can't give you reasons why Seiko moved the crown .Not sure about all of them but mine doesn't hand wind you give it like a horizontal wave about set the time day date put it on and enjoy.



themysterybidder said:


> I've been looking at the Seiko 5 range and always wondered, is there any special reason why the crown is at the 4 o'clock position instead of 3 o'clock? I've noticed it on other autos aswell. Thanks. :king:


 See above


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

themysterybidder said:


> I've been looking at the Seiko 5 range and always wondered, is there any special reason why the crown is at the 4 o'clock position instead of 3 o'clock? I've noticed it on other autos aswell. Thanks. :king:


 Peculiarities of the movement, design of the watch, I think. Some of their classic divers shift the crown over to 4, as well. Perhaps someone more familiar with Seiko history knows a story....


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

I started this thread, so, in coming back to it I have finally got a Seiko 5 Watch - by coincidence actually - handed down to me from friends of the family. This is what it looks like... does anyone know how old this particular Seiko 5 is. BTW it's working perfectly after being stored for about 20 years; I believe the collector before me purchased this second hand at the time:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

@Hickory Dickory Dock Snap! :thumbsup:



















I recently bought mine new from Amazon. They look identical, however maybe yours is an older model?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm currently in the process of working my way through having many of my watches serviced, some as routine, some out of necessity. What I am always aware of is that I've never had a Seiko 5 serviced, they seem to go on and on and on.


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

themysterybidder said:


> @Hickory Dickory Dock Snap! :thumbsup:
> 
> I recently bought mine new from Amazon. They look identical, however maybe yours is an older model?


 So how does that work then? This watch was definitely amongst a collection of other old vintage watches (either altogether) stored for approx. 20 years? Is yours 'new old stock'? Do you have a link on Amazon? Is the movement the same, the one I have is 7S26.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

It could be a re-release of a classic design. Maybe someone could verify? :thumbsup:

This is the link to where I bought mine. @Hickory Dickory Dock :king:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Analogue-Automatic-Self-Winding-Stainless/dp/B000KKO84O/


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

It looks exactly the same right the way down to the movement? But looking at the back closely there are some differences in the make up. Excellent price at the moment though!


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Hickory Dickory Dock said:


> It looks exactly the same right the way down to the movement? But looking at the back closely there are some differences in the make up. Excellent price at the moment though!


 Yep, a re-release. Quite common, I think with popular models. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Hickory Dickory Dock said:


> I started this thread, so, in coming back to it I have finally got a Seiko 5 Watch - by coincidence actually - handed down to me from friends of the family. This is what it looks like... does anyone know how old this particular Seiko 5 is. BTW it's working perfectly after being stored for about 20 years; I believe the collector before me purchased this second hand at the time:


 Can't zoom in to the pics to see the dial marking as the Flckr pages are marked private. D'oh! Oh, I see it on the caseback, 7S26-0480? ... see through casebacks are a recent feature I think, so it's not vintage. Maybe someone has the link bookmarked to punch in models and serial numbers to determine year of manufacture. A 7S26 can't be too old, though.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Maybe﻿﻿ someone has the link bookmarked to punch in models and serial numbers to determine year of manufacture. A 7S﻿26 can't be too old, though.


 http://www.watchsleuth.com/seikodatefinder/

:thumbsup:

@Hickory Dickory Dock


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Good show, Cass! From that, looks like an SNKH23, or more likely an *SNXS73* (only says "AUTOMATIC," no jewels statement).


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Good show, Cass! From that, looks like an SNKH23, or more likely an *SNXS73* (only says "AUTOMATIC," no jewels statement).


 Never heard of Watch Sleuth before. That is my "go to" watch website now. :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Although not visible in the pic of the watch back above, there will be a 6 digit number on the edge of the display back bezel. The first number will tell you the year....you say the watch was stored for 20 years, so a 0 will be 2000, 1 will be 2001 ect. If the watch had been bought by a collector before that 20 year storage, then the 0 may be 1990, 1 will be 1991 etc. You need to know the decade. The second number or letter tells you the month. 1-9 = Jan to Sept, O=Oct, N=Nov and D=Dec. The other 4 numbers are the watch's production run number. This is what to look for.

In this case, the watch is a Seiko 5 'Sea Urchin', and I know that the 7 means 2017, because I bought it last year! The 3 is March, and the watch is no. 0310 from 9999.










Hope this helps.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm a wee bit skeptical of that site, it reports that my 7009 was in production from 1988 to 1999 ... *can't be*. I bought it before I went into the USCG in 1985, and I'm pretty sure I got it before I left San Francisco for college in 1981. Serial # is 467603 ... could I have bought it in 1984? Hmm.... Oh, wait, the dial reads 7009 334R R, but the rear is 7009-4040[A]. http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5finder/search/?MOD=7009-4040 Thar she blows. Now the site says was made in June, 1994. NO. WAY. *Hmmmm.... *


----------



## Jammaker (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm new to this forum so hope I'm asking in right place. I was shopping for new watch old one died after 10 years or so. Anyway saw a Seiko 5 new in shop at 170 euro. Is that to much to pay? Is it worth that? Will be getting new watch anyway but the automatic thing caught my eye. Buying from shop.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Jammaker said:


> I'm new to this forum so hope I'm asking in right place. I was shopping for new watch old one died after 10 years or so. Anyway saw a Seiko 5 new in shop at 170 euro. Is that to much to pay? Is it worth that? Will be getting new watch anyway but the automatic thing caught my eye. Buying from shop.


 Depends on the model, a quick search on Amazon brings up hundreds of Seiko 5's with prices ranging from just under £70 for basic 3-handers, up to around £300 for the Prospex divers. One thing is for sure, you won't find many people on here with anything bad to say about any of them.


----------



## Jammaker (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for reply this was the one I was looking at . The SNXG47K1

Gents Seiko 5 Automatic Stainless Steel White Dial Bracelet Watch. Stainless steel case with a diameter of 37mm. White dial with yellow indexes and luminous hands. Day & date window at 3 o'clock. Automatic self winding movement. Hardlex mineral glass. Stainless steel bracelet. Water resistant 30m.

though further down it says wr 100m and has hardlex crystal but the shop said sapphire

https://weirandsons.ie/gents-seiko-5-automatic-stainless-steel-white-dial-bracelet-watch.html

Don't mean to advertise!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Jammaker said:


> Thanks for reply this was the one I was looking at . The SNXG47K1
> 
> Gents Seiko 5 Automatic Stainless Steel White Dial Bracelet Watch. Stainless steel case with a diameter of 37mm. White dial with yellow indexes and luminous hands. Day & date window at 3 o'clock. Automatic self winding movement. Hardlex mineral glass. Stainless steel bracelet. Water resistant 30m.
> 
> ...


 Virtually the same watch (but looks like a grey or silver face) is selling on Amazon for £62, so I would say yours is overpriced mate:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Analogue-Automatic-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B0058VK95M/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1532686763&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=seiko+5+01481143

And this one is also very similar, but with silver hands instead of gold, for £59.99:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Analogue-Automatic-Self-Winding-Stainless/dp/B000KKO84O/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1532686908&sr=8-4-fkmr0&keywords=seiko+5+01481143


----------



## Jammaker (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks dude definitely seems over priced even with a store premium.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Jammaker said:


> Thanks dude definitely seems over priced even with a store premium.


 No problemo mate. Unfortunately for bricks and mortar shops, they are finding it increasingly difficult to compete with the pricing of internet stores like Amazon. Good news for the consumer, but bad news for the high street.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I have two Seiko 5 watches and a Seiko Diver. They are brilliant. They are extremely reliable as long as you wear them! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Jammaker said:


> I'm new to this forum so hope I'm asking in right place. I was shopping for new watch old one died after 10 years or so. Anyway saw a Seiko 5 new in shop at 170 euro. Is that to much to pay? Is it worth that? Will be getting new watch anyway but the automatic thing caught my eye. Buying from shop.


 Welcome to the forum. Just a tip: If it's a quartz model, perhaps the BATTERY died, not the watch. Getting a new battery fitted is cheaper than buying a whole new watch. :yes:

But this being a watch enthusiast forum, you'll rarely get advice to _not _buy a watch unless it's a counterfeit or overpriced.


----------



## Jammaker (Jul 26, 2018)

Ya its face and glass got smashed was quoted over 100 euro to fix it so good excuse as any to get new watch. Silver lining


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Although not visible in the pic of the watch back above, there will be a 6 digit number on the edge of the display back bezel. The first number will tell you the year....you say the watch was stored for 20 years, so a 0 will be 2000, 1 will be 2001 ect. If the watch had been bought by a collector before that 20 year storage, then the 0 may be 1990, 1 will be 1991 etc. You need to know the decade. The second number or letter tells you the month. 1-9 = Jan to Sept, O=Oct, N=Nov and D=Dec. The other 4 numbers are the watch's production run number. This is what to look for.
> 
> In this case, the watch is a Seiko 5 'Sea Urchin', and I know that the 7 means 2017, because I bought it last year! The 3 is March, and the watch is no. 0310 from 9999.
> 
> ...


 I can't find a serial number along the edge like you can in your example - I guess this clearer picture below shows that the serial number was on the back after all...



__
https://flic.kr/p/29B13rC


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

In addition, I bought this Seiko 5 (see photo below) for peanuts in Cash Converters - I couldn't help myself! It fitted as soon as I tried it on and I thought it looked like a really nice dress watch (at least in my opinion) .... I thought at first it was faulty because I couldn't change the day like I could on the silver watch - but by accident I found out that the day changed by pressing in the crown! Funny the variations of the 5 out there in my limited experience:


----------

